# Need help for Gothic Birthday Party



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

candleabras, goblets, lots of velvet fabrics draped around, change any pictures/paintins you have up by sticking a gothic looking print or portrait in front. vases with black roses, skeletons, skulls, crows/ravens, gargoyles, pentagrams, 

here's gothic martha stewart ideas

hope these help!


----------



## Kiwee83 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for that. I am new to the halloween gig as in Australia it's not that big, BUT my bf and I went to a place called Spookers in NZ while on holidays and it was a massive haunted house and cornfield, it was amazing. So instead of the basic Halloween, we thought we'd try Gothic style seeing as it's in April.
Thanks again.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I love this idea for the chairs - can't remember where i found the pic though


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you're planning on using music to set the mood for the party, I would recommend either Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana; the best way to describe the sound of these groups is 'dark classical music'. Their websites are Midnight Syndicate's Official Site and NOX ARCANA : MUSIC FOR CREATURES OF THE NIGHT, respectively.


----------

